# First Speaker Attempt... MTM Center Channel



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

Folks,
I wanna thank you all for your encouragement and ideas. As promised, here are the pics of the finished product.

The drivers are ScanSpeak 18w-8545K-00 (7") and the Focal TC120-D5 

The crossover was built by Josh at Madisound... I wish I had taken a photo of it... It was also a work of art.

The Box is 1.4 CuFt. The walls are 1.5 Inches of MDF (not including the Mahogany top and bottom which were an Inch thick each...

Ports were 1.5" each by 5.2" each... Entire box was lined with Tar/Sound Deadener and then I glued Spike foam on every inch of the box inside. 

First impression was GREAT! However, I have not done any measurements... I will learn to do that next.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice! And even better that you like the results!

So how did you get Josh to do the crossover for you?

JCD


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

No Idea... He was the one who answered when I called and then we continued correspondence until it was done and delivered. Very nice guy. I wish all customer support was as good as theirs.
Im a Customer for life with them.

Thanks
Dan :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

congratulations. It looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I missed this somehow. :scratch: 

Very nice work!


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I missed this too!

Very nice work...I could only dream of building a speaker this nice


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

Definitely a nice build! Any pics of the "in-process" work?


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I did take "in progress" photos. :dumbcrazy:

As it was, I only took Sub photos as it was my primary project. The center channel was an "add on" to do while I was working on my SonoSub. Sort of a "waiting-for-the-glue-to-dry" project... :huh:

It turned out to be quite a bit more and the photos are poor compared to the actual look of the speaker. :rofl2:

Thanks
Dan


----------

